# Hamm hotels



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

HELLO ALL !!!

so the bloody Mercure in Hamm is ALREADY booked up for september and is the only one i'm familiar with. anybody have an alternative?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

you stiil doing ya bus ?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

is now full i believe.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

ooo that's not good, i wanna go to the september show too, whats the exact date of it, i'm sure i saw it somewhere but can't find it now.

Rach


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> ooo that's not good, i wanna go to the september show too, whats the exact date of it, i'm sure i saw it somewhere but can't find it now.
> 
> Rach


sept 13th


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

so the coach is now full, for sept....Already?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> HELLO ALL !!!
> 
> so the bloody Mercure in Hamm is ALREADY booked up for september and is the only one i'm familiar with. anybody have an alternative?


Not Hamm I know but you going to Houten in June? I like the sound of your Hamm Trip so wondering if you are doing Houten as well?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

We are running an entirely seperate minibus.it'll far less glamorous than the usual mega coaches steve and co book. but it will be just as muchfun. as for Houten, its being looked into.

So.... back to the topic.....

Hotels in Hamm please, animal friendly ones.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Just emailed hotel stadt so ill let you know what they say if we don't already know.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Not sure if its any help but this is where we book the coach drivers hotel
hotel.de: hotels inHamm,Germany


----------

